# < NEW BEETLE Styling Options > NO PAYMENTS FOR 6 MONTHS! @ Optikwerks [SIDE SKIRTS $140 a set] Fast Shipping Options, Great Customer Service!



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

https://www.securecheckout.billmela...ch?hash=AU826TU8&content=/bmlweb/ppwpsiw.html


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Have you guys; ever considered reproducing the original New Beetle RSi/Beetle cup body kits? These are very rare and expensive at this point but sure would be a great kit to have available! What say you? 

Here are some examples: 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/market-place-archives/20193-fs-official-vw-beetle-rsi-cup-body-kits.html


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

billymade said:


> Have you guys; ever considered reproducing the original New Beetle RSi/Beetle cup body kits? These are very rare and expensive at this point but sure would be a great kit to have available! What say you?
> 
> Here are some examples:
> 
> http://newbeetle.org/forums/market-place-archives/20193-fs-official-vw-beetle-rsi-cup-body-kits.html


finding a complete kit would be the problem.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey, here is another area and product, that there is a demand for. Most, if not all the headliners on our new beetles are falling apart and the headliner material is coming off or drooping down. There was a company that was attempting to make some fiberglass versions but never quite delivered! Would you please considor this? Read this whole thread and my link is the end, showing ongoing demand and desire for these on newbeete.org. A plastic version; could be painted and would never have to be redone or have the glue fail from the heat. What say you? I'm sure you could get a group buy or list of interest on the site... you should also consider the turbo s front and rear bumpers.... they are scarce and very expensive! 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/parts-a...iberglass-headliners-without-sunroofs-14.html

Door panels for the need beetle; are failing and cracking allot as well, a plastic well made stronger version, that is affordable would also be something to consider as well (there is demand).


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

we will do some research, as far as the bumpers if we can get a hold of some we will start making them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

bump.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Why don't you advertise on www.newbeetle.org?  I think you would get more response there! You could ask NB owners; what they would like for you to reproduce and sell! Figure out what the new beetle market is! www.newbeetle.org


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

to be honest it doesnt seem to be enough money in the new beetle sales to warrant costly advertisement, everyone said wanted these side skirts, then we made them and sales have been slow. So when we invest in tooling advertising etc. we have to make sure the return is there.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Have you done any marketing over at newbeetle.org? I have never seen any marketing over there from you; maybe your just not getting your marketing to the righ eyeballs? This new beetle forum here; is not very active. You might also; see if you can post ads up on the facebook page for newbeetle.org; "the collective" (maybe even "free"; just ask the admin of the group; what do you have to lose?), https://www.facebook.com/groups/407758410320/

If you want to sell a product that is so specific; you need to market to the people that are active in the new beetle scene and have the cars, vwvortex no so much... get the product out there and I'm sure you will sell the product! If you need more marketing ideas; there are sites all over the world, who would probably buy your product! If they don't know you have it for sale; how can they buy it? :banghead: If you want more info or ideas for where to market the product; pm me and I will give you more info! Lets sell your stuff and then maybe your can make more stuff, like turbo s bumpers and the holy grail of body kits the RSI! We New Beetle owners; can DREAM, can't we?


----------

